# welches betriebssystem für meinen server?



## baronvonvestholm (7. November 2011)

*welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

hallo, will nen server betreiben, weis aber ned was ich nehmen soll, drauf sollen 10 teamspeaks (insgesamt 512 slots) und ein minecraft server, habe einen amd athlon x2 2,2 ghz, und 4 gb ram, ich will ne benutzeroberfläche, also nen desktop wo ich leicht steuern kann


----------



## Jimini (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

Kurz und knapp: nimm das OS, mit dem du am besten klarkommst.
Wenn du dich mit Linux auseinandersetzen möchtest, nimm Linux, ansonsten greif zu Windows. Es sollte allerdings klar sein, dass eine grafische Oberfläche bei Servern Performance kostet, die unter Umständen woanders nützlicher wäre.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clastron (8. November 2011)

Nehm Windows Server 2008 z.B 
Einfach nur super habe ich selber auf mein server


----------



## Jimini (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*



Clastron schrieb:


> Nehm Windows Server 2008 z.B
> Einfach nur super habe ich selber auf mein server


 
Wieso kein stinknormales Windows?
Windows Server 2008 hat den nicht zu unterschätzenden Nachteil, dass es kaum kostenlose / günstige Virenscanner gibt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clastron (8. November 2011)

Dan kauft man sich eben eine kaspersky lizenz die kostet für 1 Jahr 20€, dann hat man dazu auch noch einen sicheren pc.

Wobei du bei windows server besser deinen pc verwaltet kannst


----------



## bingo88 (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

Ich bezweifel allerdings, dass deine 20€/Jahr Lizenz auf Windows 2008 läuft. Als ich damals meinen Server eingerichtet habe (mit Win 2008 R2) hatte ich auch nach günstigen AVs gesucht und auch bei einigen Herstellern nachgefragt: Unter 300€/Jahr war da meist nichts zu machen! Die günstigen AVs lassen sich nämlich nicht auf Windows Server installieren (Argumentation der Hersteller: "Du setzt ein Business-Produkt ein also musst du auch für ein Business-Produkt zahlen").

Sollte es doch funktionieren, wäre es natürlich ziemlich cool. Aber auf der Kaspersky-Seite steht nichts von Server-Unterstützung (nur normales Windows).


----------



## midnight (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

Wozu Virenschutz auf einem Computer an den niemand drankommt?
Im Normalfall kommt da niemand dran, also kann keiner was falsch machen, also braucht man keinen Virenschutz. Und wenn es eine Sicherheitslücke in Teamspeak oder Minecraft gibt, dann ist eh alles verloren, da hilft dann auch kein Virenschutz mehr...


----------



## bingo88 (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*



midnight schrieb:


> Wozu Virenschutz auf einem Computer an den niemand drankommt?
> Im Normalfall kommt da niemand dran, also kann keiner was falsch machen, also braucht man keinen Virenschutz. Und wenn es eine Sicherheitslücke in Teamspeak oder Minecraft gibt, dann ist eh alles verloren, da hilft dann auch kein Virenschutz mehr...


 Brauchst doch nur nen infizierten Datenträger einlegen. Mir wäre das Risiko viel zu groß, ein Windows-System ohne AV zu betrieben. Musss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, aber dann braucht man auch hinterher nicht heulen, wenn was passiert ist...


----------



## midnight (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

Das Ding richtet man einmal ein und dann läufts. Ende.
Und mal angenommen es geht irgendwas schief - was ist denn groß verloren? Eine Minecraftmap + Config und eine Teamspeak-Config. Davon sollte man eh ein Backup haben...
Wenns jetzt um Exchange ginge, wo permanent Mails mit unbekanntem Inhalt ankommen, okay, dann seh ich das ein. Aber bei dem Umfang...


----------



## bingo88 (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

Vielleicht käme ja noch was dazu, File server, etc. Wenn man das Teil schon mal rumstehen hat


----------



## midnight (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

Oder direkt auf ESXi setzen und alles virtualisieren, dann brauchts aber ein wenig mehr Hardware...


----------



## bingo88 (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*



midnight schrieb:


> Oder direkt auf ESXi setzen und alles virtualisieren, dann brauchts aber ein wenig mehr Hardware...


 stimmt


----------



## Jimini (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*



midnight schrieb:


> Wozu Virenschutz auf einem Computer an den niemand drankommt?
> Im Normalfall kommt da niemand dran, also kann keiner was falsch machen, also braucht man keinen Virenschutz. Und wenn es eine Sicherheitslücke in Teamspeak oder Minecraft gibt, dann ist eh alles verloren, da hilft dann auch kein Virenschutz mehr...


 
Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär'...es muss nur ein infiziertes Flashbanner vom Browser geladen werden und schwups hat man sein System infiziert. Und ja, sowas passiert auch bei seriösen Seiten erschreckend häufig. Dass es von da aus dann nur noch ein Katzenwurf auf die anderen Systeme des internen Netzes ist, sollte klar sein. Deswegen sollte man auf _jedem_ Windows-System einen Virenscanner laufen haben.
Wobei ich immer noch nicht verstanden habe, wieso es ausgerechnet Windows Server sein muss. Teamspeak und Minecraft bekommt man unter normalen Versionen bestens zum Laufen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## baronvonvestholm (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

also ich währe für windows xp, das find ich gut, weil ich villeicht ein paar programme habe die nicht auf linux laufen


----------



## Jimini (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*



baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> also ich währe für windows xp, das find ich gut, weil ich villeicht ein paar programme habe die nicht auf linux laufen


 Alle von dir genannten Anforderungen würde auch eine Linux-Kiste erfüllen können. Es ist also letztendlich wirklich nur Geschmackssache.

MfG Jimini


----------



## baronvonvestholm (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

z.b. die rcons für meine black ops server müssen drauf laufen, und die tuns nicht auf linux,


----------



## bingo88 (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

dann nimm doch XP. Du brauchst für die von dir angesprochenen Dienste eh kein Server OS


----------



## Hatuja (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

Für die Anforderungen mindestens ein Windows 2008 R2 Datacenter!!!  Nee, Scherz beiseite.
Es kommt halt drauf an, was du damit machen willst und wie viel du ausgeben willst.
Ein 2008 zu kaufen für solche Spielereien wird sicherlich mehr kosten, als einen Root Server für ein Jahr zu mieten!
Empfehlen würde ich daher ein Linux, da kostenlos. Und eine GUI wird völlig überbewertet. Macht das System nur langsam und instabil!



bingo88 schrieb:


> Brauchst doch nur nen infizierten Datenträger  einlegen. Mir wäre das Risiko viel zu groß, ein Windows-System ohne AV  zu betrieben. Musss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, aber dann braucht man  auch hinterher nicht heulen, wenn was passiert ist...



In einen einmal konfigurierten Server steckt man keine Datenträger mehr!



Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär'...es muss nur  ein infiziertes Flashbanner vom Browser geladen werden und schwups hat  man sein System infiziert. Und ja, sowas passiert auch bei seriösen  Seiten erschreckend häufig. Dass es von da aus dann nur noch ein  Katzenwurf auf die anderen Systeme des internen Netzes ist, sollte klar  sein. Deswegen sollte man auf _jedem_ Windows-System einen Virenscanner  laufen haben.
> Wobei ich immer noch nicht verstanden habe, wieso es  ausgerechnet Windows Server sein muss. Teamspeak und Minecraft bekommt  man unter normalen Versionen bestens zum Laufen.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Ein Server ist kein Arbeitsplatz PC. Du schließt den Server ja quasi vollständig ab und öffnest nur die kleinen Löcher, die unbedingt sein müssen!
Eine gute Firewall, die den Datenfluss kontrolliert, reicht meistens.
Surfen tut man damit nicht und so was wie Java/Javascript oder vor allem Flash und solche Dinge kommt auf einen Server niemals drauf! wozu auch?
Du musst bei Windows Servern jede Webseite einzeln freischalten, ansonsten kann er sie nicht aufrufen!

Einzige Ausnahme: Ein Server der extra dafür da ist, die Speichersysteme zu Scannen. Das funktioniert dann aber anders als bei konventionellen Antivirenprogrammen!


----------



## Jimini (8. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

Das ist ja alles einleuchtend - nur gehst du vom Optimum aus, nämlich dass der User sein System 100%ig im Griff hat, kein Flash (also auch nicht z.B. Chrome) nutzt und nur absolut saubere Seiten aufruft (afaik wurde vor einiger Zeit die Homepage von MySQL zum Verteilen von Schadsoftware genutzt). Wenn man dann noch ausschließen kann, dass die kleinen Löcher kein Sicherheitsrisiko sind und dass das restliche lokale Netz sauber ist, ja, dann braucht man in der Tat keinen Virenscanner.

Oder man nimmt eine normale Windows-Version, haut einen Virenscanner drauf und gut ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## 4riders_de (9. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*



baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> hallo, will nen server betreiben, weis aber ned was ich nehmen soll, drauf sollen 10 teamspeaks (insgesamt 512 slots) und ein minecraft server, habe einen amd athlon x2 2,2 ghz, und 4 gb ram, ich will ne benutzeroberfläche, also nen desktop wo ich leicht steuern kann



nimm Debian und Verwaltung der Dienste via Browser..

ein Server ist kein Desktop zum Surfen o.ä.


----------



## Jimini (9. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

Da meine Anmerkungen bzgl. Browserunsicherheiten scheinbar für Unklarheit sorgen: die meisten Programme bezieht man bei Windows über einen Browser, Updates mitunter ebenfalls.

MfG Jimini


----------



## midnight (9. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*



Jimini schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles einleuchtend - nur gehst du vom Optimum aus, nämlich dass der User sein System 100%ig im Griff hat, kein Flash (also auch nicht z.B. Chrome) nutzt und nur absolut saubere Seiten aufruft (afaik wurde vor einiger Zeit die Homepage von MySQL zum Verteilen von Schadsoftware genutzt). Wenn man dann noch ausschließen kann, dass die kleinen Löcher kein Sicherheitsrisiko sind und dass das restliche lokale Netz sauber ist, ja, dann braucht man in der Tat keinen Virenscanner.
> 
> Oder man nimmt eine normale Windows-Version, haut einen Virenscanner drauf und gut ist.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Möglichkeit A: Man weiß verdammt nochmal was man da tut.
Möglichkeit B: Man lässt es, weil man eben nicht genau weiß was man da tut.

Ihr tut immer alle so, als ob man sich nur ein AV-Placebo installieren müsste und man von jetzt auf gleich vor allem sicher sei. Das ist grober unfug. Teamspeak und Minecraft installieren und laufen lassen ist kein Akt.
Auf dem Ding läuft weder irgendwas sicherheitsrelevantes, noch irgendwas grundlegend essentielles. Wenn der Rechner, aus welchem Grund und durch welche Lücke auch immer, von jemanden übernommen wird, dann stoppt man das Teil, spielt sein Backup ein und fertig.


----------



## Jimini (9. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

Wenn das so einfach wäre, dann würde sich niemand, der auch nur ein bisschen Ahnung von der Materie hat, Viren einhandeln. Ich persönlich bin kein Fan von "ich mache auf der Kiste nichts gefährliches, also kann mir auch nichts passieren" oder "da sind keine wichtigen Daten drauf, also brauche ich auch keinen Virenscanner". Jeder infizierte Rechner schadet zumindest mittelbar allen, die im Internet unterwegs sind.
Ich habe das Gefühl, als würde hier davon ausgegangen werden, dass man sich Viren nur einfängt, indem man auf dubiosen Warez- oder Pornoseiten unterwegs ist. Im Zeitalter von XSS-Scripting, DNS-Cache-Poisoning etc. kann man so gewissenhaft wie nur möglich vorgehen und sich trotzdem etwas einfangen. Ebenso ist es fragwürdig, wie schnell man eine Infektion ohne Virenscanner bemerkt. Die wenigsten User werfen regelmäßig einen Blick ins Syslog oder auf die aufgebauten Verbindungen.
Für mich sind Windows-Kisten ohne Virenscanner daher schlichtweg grob fahrlässig, Punkt. 

MfG Jimini

P.S.: dass man mit einem Virenscanner sicher ist, ist natürlich _nicht_ der Fall. Man ist aber definitiv sicherer unterwegs als ohne, da gibt es nunmal nichts dran zu rütteln.


----------



## TheRealBecks (11. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

Ich verwalte selber einen virtuellen Root-Server bei 1und1 für Teamspeak 3 und einen lokalen Root-Server für Minecraft-Server und TS3. Um es dir mal eine vernünftige Antwort zu geben:
1) Windows Server 2008 R2 (nicht R1!) ist bei Mehrkernsystemen schneller als Windows XP. Voeraussetzung ist, dass viele Prozesse laufen und entsprechend Resourcen laufen.
2) Windows (egal ob Server oder Client) ist bedeutend langsamer als ein (kostenloses) Linux-Server-Betriebssystem.
3) Minecraft-Server brauchen richtig Power, wenn es darauf ankommt. Ich setze bei mir Ubuntu Server 11.10 auf einem Athlon II X4 2,5 GHz ein. Wenn keine Spieler auf dem Minecraft-Server sind, liegt die Auslastung auf einem Kern bei 1-2 %. Sind jedoch vier Spieler connected, können es schon mal schnell 30 % auf einem Kern sein. Wenn der MC-Server wieder einen Bug hat, sind es auch mal schnell 100 % und dann kannst du zusehen, wie du den wieder manuell Ingame behebst - keine schöne ANgelegenheit, aber zum Glck sehr selten, weil nicht jeder Server dieses Problem in Spezialfällen aufweist (das ist aber eina nderes Thema).
4) MC-Server brauchen eine gute Festplatte, die nicht zu stark belastet ist, da es sonst zu Serverlags kommt. Zudem generieren die Server sowieso eine verhältnismäßig hohe Schreiblast - je mehr Teilnehmer in mehr Chunks bauen, desto höher ist die Last.
5) Wird in Minecraft Land generiert, ist ein CPU-Kern mit 100 % belastet. Der MC-Server laggt derweil derbst, alle anderen Anwendungen, die diesem kern explizit zugeordnet wurden höchst wahrscheinlich auch - aber das hängt davon ab, ob man Ahnung von der Prozessverteilung hat.
6) Connecten Spieler in Minecraft, wird eine hohe Festplatten- und Internetlast generiert. Bei zwei gleichzeitigen Neuverbindungen sind 6 MBit/s im Upload voll ausgelastet, eine neue Verbindung braucht über 3 MBit/s. Die Last bei Minecart-Fahrten durch die teilnehmer ist auch hoch.
7) Ein Teamspeak-Server generiert bei ein paar Teilnehmer wenige Prozent CPU-Last. 10 Server das 10-fache.
8) Gameserver für Shooter benötigen einen guten Ping und Prioritäten bei der CPU-Berechnung, da es hier auf jede Millisekunde ankommt. Wenn Minecraft und Teamspeak deine Internetleitung dichthageln, dann stell dich auf Lags und hohe Pingschwankungen ein.
9) Windows Server (egal welcher) kostet Geld - richtig viel Geld sogar! Nur die Testversion oder Studentenversionen, die dir deine Uni/Hochschule zur Verfügung stelt, sind für den *Eigengebrauch* kostenlos.
10) Ein Virenscanner? Hör bloß nicht auf die Leute, denn du betreibst einen Server für Spiele. Auf einem Server haben in deinem Fall nur Serverdienste und ensprechende Programme etwas zu suchen und nicht Unmengen an Daten. Zudem frisst der Virenscanner für einen Gameserver zu viel Power, erhöht die Latenz, kostet Geld (...wenn er was taugen soll) und legt dir deine Platte ganz lahm. Wenn du einen Fileserver aufsetzen wolltest, dann überleg dir was anderes.
11) Du brauchst eine starke Interleitung. Unter 10 MBit/s, bei dem, was du betreiben willst, geht überhaupt nicht. Deine Anforderungen sind immens hoch, da solltest du wirklich was in der Hinterhand haben.
12) 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher und ein Dual-Core sind bei deinen Vorstellungen nicht viel. Überschätze nicht deine Hardware, denn du hast sehr hohe Anforderungen für das Stück Hardware!

Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass ich stark bezweifel, dass du und einige andere hier auch wissen, wovon sie sprechen. Ich will dich nicht von deinem Vorhaben abraten oder dergleichen, aber es hört sich sehr blauäugig an  Kannst uns ja mal preisgeben, was für eien Internetleitung bei welchem Anbieter du für diesen Server nutzen möchtest. (Hoffentlich sagst du mir gleich, dass er bei einem Root-Anbieter steht und 100 MBit/s zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt  )

*Edit:*
Ich muss mich selbst ein wenig differenzieren: Ein Virenscanner ist auf einem professionellen Windows-Server Pflicht. Zudem wäre es nicht das erste Mal, dass auch Serversoftware Löcher hat und sich die Viren munter auf dem Server verbreiten - und wenn der Client dieselbe Lücke hat, dann kommt der Virus auch dort hin. Klar. Aber: Wenn du bei dir noch einen Virenscanner raufhaust, brichst du deiner Kiste unter Last das Genick (CPU, RAM, HDD). Erst recht dann, wenn deine Festplatte nicht genug Power hat. Unter Linux wäre das eine ganz andere Geschichte, denn da hat jeder Server-Dienst seinen eigenen Benutzer ohne Schreibrechte für andere Benutzer zu bekommen. So wäre jeder Dienst für sich abgeschottet. Das lass ich so erst mal im Raum stehen und reicht an Informationen für dich


----------



## DerMann (12. November 2011)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

Für einen Server emopfehle ich was ohne xserver was Debianartiges.


----------



## spionkaese (12. November 2011)

DerMann schrieb:
			
		

> Für einen Server emopfehle ich was ohne xserver was Debianartiges.



Dann kannst du auch Arch benutzen.


----------



## Frezy (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: welches betriebssystem für meinen server?*

Hallo,

"Windows Server 2008 R2 (nicht R1!)"? Es gibt kein "Windows Server 2008 R1"... nur ein "Windows Server 2008".

Ich glaub du solltest einmal schauen was du für eine DSL-Leitung hast. Bei 1000 Kbits Upload kannst du dein Vorhaben so gut wie vergessen. Ein Minecraft Server ist sehr Hardwarehungrig und verbraucht eine enorme Bandbreite. (20 Spieler = ~2-3 Mbit/s) Also wenn du wirklich mit deinem Freunden Minecraft spielen willst und nicht jeden Block 4 mal zerschlagen willst bis er wirklich abgetragen ist, würde ich zu einem Rootserver greifen.
Prinzipiell würde ein VServer wahrscheinlich auch reichen, aber dafür gebe ich dir keine Garantie.
Teamspeak ist generell möglich.

Zum OS:
Windows Server 2008 R2 kostet 500-600 Euro pro Lizenz. Ich weiß nicht ob du soviel investieren willst. Da würde ich mir lieber einen Rootserver anmieten. 

Ich selber betreibe schon seit mehreren Jahren Gameserver (CSS, TF2, Teamspeak, Minecraft) und das ausschließlich mit Debian. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit und mit dem richtigen Kernel hatte ich auch keine Probleme mit der Performance. (Kein Homehosting sondern nur Rootserver von gewissen Hostern, die ich hier wahrscheinlich nicht nennen darf. Oder?)
Die einzigen Server die bei mir auf Windows Server laufen, sind Active Directory/DHCP/DNS, Exchange und ein Webserver für meine ASP.NET Projekte. 

Natürlich kannst du auch Windows Server 2008 R2 in der Core Version installieren, jedoch solltest du genügend Erfahrung mit der PowerShell haben, was du denk ich mal nicht hast.

Windows 7 als Server OS zu verwenden ist nicht umbedingt die beste Lösung. Windows 7 ist viel zu überladen mit Diensten die du gar nicht brauchst.

Am besten du schaust bei dem Hoster deiner Wahl nach einem passenden Angebot für dich. 

Was ich so mitbekommen habe, willst du ein Teamspeak Server, Minecraftserver und Dienste wie WWW, FTP, etc. laufen lassen.
Dafür würde ich dir mindestens einen Dual-Core Server und 4 GB Ram empfehlen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------

